# Hey You With the "Long Oval" Head!



## PoorInRichfield

Why is it that other industries, like the motorcycle industry, have figured-out that not everyone's head is the same shape, but the bicycling industry hasn't? 

Apparently my 60cm-ish melon is more of an oval shape than round and as a result, every helmet I've ever owned has a tendency to irritate me at the front and back of my head and be loose on the sides. I've owned several Giro helmets and I currently own a LAS and Lazer helmet, but they all have the same problem in that they seem to be designed a different shaped head than I have. 

I'm getting rather tired of ordering new helmets ($$$) only to find-out they're all designed for rounder heads than I have and then dealing with the mild headaches caused by the helmet shape. Am I the only one on the planet that experiences this issue? Are any cycling helmets specifically designed for "long / oval" heads? (I searched for other posts on this issue but the ones I've found are all quite old and out-of-date.)


----------



## woodys737

I know what you're talking about as I'm in a similar boat...It's been a while but Bell and Bontrager IIRC make more of a long oval. I've used both and compared to a Giro I had less pressure up front. I'm currently running a Kask Protone with good results. I have the luxury of many good LBS to try on numerous helmets if I need to.


----------



## SPlKE

When I saw your thread title, I thought you were talking directly to me.

Anyway, after having a bunch of Bell and Giro helmets, the only helmet brand I've found that sits correctly and comfortably on my long oval head is Limar.

Limar helmets - Specialist in high performance bike helmets and eyewear, snow helmets and goggles.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

Thanks for your responses so far. About all I have in my area are Trek dealers (i.e., Bontrager), so I don't have many helmet brands to choose from. If I was ambitious enough, I could start working on my own brand of cycling helmets just for people like us :idea: I could market the helmets as being more aerodynamic than regular helmets because they're not as wide, hence everyone would be jealous of us oval/long head people


----------



## duriel

Mine is more 'bean' shaped, ergo 'bean brain'. Anyway, that is what everyone tells me!


----------



## PoorInRichfield

duriel said:


> Mine is more 'bean' shaped, ergo 'bean brain'. Anyway, that is what everyone tells me!


Hey now... this is a discussion on the shape of your noggin', not the shape or size of your brain inside your noggin'.


----------



## Srode

PoorInRichfield said:


> Hey now... this is a discussion on the shape of your noggin', not the shape or size of your brain inside your noggin'.


my helmet is pea shaped.....


----------



## Dunbar

I have the same issue. I have to use XL helmets to get most to fit and they look freakishly large on me. I've been on a L Louis Garneau Course helmet for about 3 years now and I can't complain about fit or looks.


----------



## looigi

Arai long oval have worked well for me on motos. On bicycles, it's been hit or miss. Some models within a brand might fit OK and others not with no indication in product info that they might have different shapes.


----------



## HyperCycle

I, too, have a long oval head. It's frustrating trying to find helmets that fit. I have two helmets... a Giro Bishop for mountain biking and a Bontrager Starvos MIPS for road biking. Both are XL size. I had to order both of these online, because local bike shops do not stock XL helmets. Color options are usually limited too with XL helmets. Either black or white.


----------



## saf-t

Lazers work for me (better than anything else I've tried),but clearly ymmv.


----------



## rm -rf

I've also had those irritating spots from rubbing by the front and top of the helmet.

Some small strips of this 1/2 inch wide Frost King rubber foam weatherstrip work very well. It sticks to the helmet, compresses as needed, and stays on for years. (The Lowes link says "vinyl foam", but it's "rubber foam", much better.)

View attachment 316445


----------



## SPlKE

Repeating my previous post: Try Limar helmets. It's the only one that works with my oblong head. I've gone through various Bell and Giro helmets, futzing around with moving pads, etc. I'm on my 3rd Limar and I love it. No modifications necessary.


----------



## AVL Thumper

I also ride motorcycles. Arai XD3 and Arai Signet Q are the only helmets that fit my long oval head. Bicycle wise, Specialized Propero or Prevail fit great for road, commuting and gravel. I also found the perfect mtb helmet this summer...POC Tectal (not the Trabec). The POC is the most comfortable helmet I have ever worn. Too bad the POC Octal road helmet is an awful fit for me.


----------



## jeff400650

I have the oval head and find the POC Octal to be the best fitting helmet ever. It is the only one that I literally forget is on my head.


----------



## Tippedcam

Yeah oval head and longer rather than wide. I too have trouble finding a nice fitting bucket. I haven't tried the POC line. Might have to check them out. 
Thanks for post


----------



## Tippedcam

*Long oval sizing?*



SPlKE said:


> Repeating my previous post: Try Limar helmets. It's the only one that works with my oblong head. I've gone through various Bell and Giro helmets, futzing around with moving pads, etc. I'm on my 3rd Limar and I love it. No modifications necessary.


I liked your post, haven't seen these around in Southern California. I have a 60.5 cm long oval head. How do you chose sizes?


----------



## kbwh

I'm in the longer than a Giro-bracket myself. Kask seems to fit me better, and also Specialized. Now I wear a Norwegian Etto Scalpel like in the pic. It is long enough and low profile, but I think it's only made the the European EN1078 standard.


----------



## ToiletSiphon

I have a long oval head. Specialized Prevail and Airnet fit me the brst

Envoyé de mon XT1563 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

Tippedcam said:


> Yeah oval head and longer rather than wide. I too have trouble finding a nice fitting bucket. I haven't tried the POC line. Might have to check them out.
> Thanks for post


I too have small oval head and found the Specialize ECHELON helmet fits far better than "Bell" "L/G" and "Giro's" all helmets I've owed over the years... my most recent purchase *"POC"* even fits better than the Echelon


----------



## arty

SPlKE said:


> When I saw your thread title, I thought you were talking directly to me.
> 
> Anyway, after having a bunch of Bell and Giro helmets, the only helmet brand I've found that sits correctly and comfortably on my long oval head is Limar.
> 
> Limar helmets - Specialist in high performance bike helmets and eyewear, snow helmets and goggles.


Hi Spike - can you tell me which Limar helmet works best for you? I have the same issue narrow head. I have a Limar from 7 years ago that fits perfect. Not sure which I should get today? 777 or 555 or ultralight? Thanks for your help - Arty


----------



## SPlKE

arty said:


> Hi Spike - can you tell me which Limar helmet works best for you? I have the same issue narrow head. I have a Limar from 7 years ago that fits perfect. Not sure which I should get today? 777 or 555 or ultralight? Thanks for your help - Arty


Mine's pretty old. I'll check it and get back to you.


----------



## colnagoG60

ToiletSiphon said:


> I have a long oval head. Specialized Prevail and Airnet fit me the brst
> 
> Envoyé de mon XT1563 en utilisant Tapatalk



I'm also using the Prevail, as the front/rear do not sit on the head itself, but rather the internal straps/harnes. However I bought for better air flow rather than my "long oval". Now looking into picking up the "Prevail 2" as it has a lower profile, and is less "pumpkin-looking".


----------



## SPlKE

arty said:


> Hi Spike - can you tell me which Limar helmet works best for you? I have the same issue narrow head. I have a Limar from 7 years ago that fits perfect. Not sure which I should get today? 777 or 555 or ultralight? Thanks for your help - Arty


Here's a picture of the tag inside the helmet.


----------



## Tippedcam

*Limar Helmets, Size*



SPlKE said:


> When I saw your thread title, I thought you were talking directly to me.
> 
> Anyway, after having a bunch of Bell and Giro helmets, the only helmet brand I've found that sits correctly and comfortably on my long oval head is Limar.
> 
> Limar helmets - Specialist in high performance bike helmets and eyewear, snow helmets and goggles.


I think I might buy one on Amazon. Just wondering if you have any info on fit? I'm a 60.5 long oval head. I see this one Limar 777 is LG. (57-61cm) or XL 59-64cm) is this just get the biggest one. Just don't want to to be to wobbly side to side.
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tippedcam

SPlKE said:


> When I saw your thread title, I thought you were talking directly to me.
> 
> Anyway, after having a bunch of Bell and Giro helmets, the only helmet brand I've found that sits correctly and comfortably on my long oval head is Limar.
> 
> Limar helmets - Specialist in high performance bike helmets and eyewear, snow helmets and goggles.


I have a 60.5 cm circumstance head. Do you know if a Large (57-61cm) is about right. That's what my Giro is but it hurts my forehead after a few hours. 
Thanks


----------



## SPlKE

I just measured my head. 59 cm. My 57-61 cm limar fits nicely, with no pressure on my forehead, which was a problem I had with Bell and Giro helmets.


----------



## Tippedcam

*Limar Helmet*



SPlKE said:


> I just measured my head. 59 cm. My 57-61 cm limar fits nicely, with no pressure on my forehead, which was a problem I had with Bell and Giro helmets.


Thanks Spike, 
That's very helpful!


----------



## the_uteboy

I have an oval shaped head and found Limar to be one of few helmet brands that fitted snugly with no pressure points or sideways slop. My wife has a round head and Giro helmets fit her. I can't wear a Giro as it's too round for my head - it's horrible! My Limar needs replacement after 8 years, hence in the market for a new helmet myself. I like the look of the Kask helmets, so I need to try a few on this weekend.


----------



## Guest

I found the Specialized Echelon to fit me better than the Kask Rapido. I am curious if the Limar fits more like the Specialized. 

Also, the Kask doesn't play well with sunglasses that have long temples like the Smith V2, something I did not find out until after purchase. The Echelon had better ventilation, too. The current Echelon II doesn't have adjustable straps, though. I'd have to try one out to see if that's a real issue.


----------



## Tippedcam

Road&Dirt / Which POC did you go with?


----------



## the_uteboy

frons said:


> I found the Specialized Echelon to fit me better than the Kask Rapido. I am curious if the Limar fits more like the Specialized.
> 
> Also, the Kask doesn't play well with sunglasses that have long temples like the Smith V2, something I did not find out until after purchase. The Echelon had better ventilation, too. The current Echelon II doesn't have adjustable straps, though. I'd have to try one out to see if that's a real issue.


I've since tried a Catlike and Kask Mojito (large). The Kask fitted my oblong head perfectly - no side to side movement plus the retention system works better than the Rapido. The Catlike is deep in section so if you have a cone-head (frontview), it may not suit.


----------



## Lombard

Long oval head here too. Trek/Bontrager helmets are not a good fit.

The Cannondale Quick S/M helmet works for me and doesn't brake the bank.


----------



## otoman

http://www.bikeradar.com/us/road/gear/article/angryasian-lets-rethink-helmet-sizing-42380/


----------



## PoorInRichfield

otoman said:


> AngryAsian: Let's rethink helmet sizing - BikeRadar USA


I agree with Mr. Angry Asian... some kind of length-to-width ratio would be nice. So far, I've wasted quite a bit of money on helmets and haven't found one that fits my noggin' well and there's no way of knowing if any future helmet I buy will fit any better.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

After going for my first outdoor road ride today for 40 miles, the only thing that hurt when I got back was my head  My Lazer Blade helmet, like most helmets, adjusts in the back and rams my head into the front of the helmet, giving me a headache in the front of my head. My helmet is a large and is supposed to fit my head, but clearly doesn't... at least not comfortably.

After doing a bit of research today, I decided to try a Giro Synthe helmet. What sold me on the Synthe is the way the inner retention system works:



> Moreover, the Synthe is also comfortable for all-day rides despite its relatively sparse padding. Credit here goes to the spindly Roc Loc Air retention system, which is not only adjustable in circumference and height, but also serves to partially suspend the helmet's foam liner off of your head – thus decreasing the contact area and reducing the chance of hot spots or pressure points.


Since the problem I have with every helmet I've tried so far is a "hot spot" at the front of the helmet, I *hope* the Synthe is the magical cure. I'll report back once I get it... hopefully I didn't just throw another pile of money out the window!

View attachment 318964


----------



## PoorInRichfield

PoorInRichfield said:


> Since the problem I have with every helmet I've tried so far is a "hot spot" at the front of the helmet, I *hope* the Synthe is the magical cure. I'll report back once I get it... hopefully I didn't just throw another pile of money out the window!


My Synthe helmet did _not_ resolve my "long-oval head" issues. It's a nice helmet, but still produces hot spots  I have yet to find a better solution and am tired of spending money on this problem.

For those of you who live "on the other side of the pond" (I.e., the U.K.), this custom printed helmet might be a solution for those of you with long-oval brain-buckets (albeit an expensive solution):

https://hexr.com/products/hexr










It'll hard to get a better fitting helmet than one that is specifically created for your head! I hope someone in the USA comes-out with a similar product. I can't quite afford a plane ticket to London to get my head sized :cryin:


----------

